# Goat stool..(poop).. question.



## NuMosaFarms

Hi all,

Ok... As goat breeders we know that we have to pay attention to our goats stools and droppings, cause this is direct indication as to if their digestive system is working properly. Plus it also is a good indication of heath. For the last two days while doing my daily chores in the pasture with our two three & half month old little bucks, I noticed that one of them is having some "stools" that are more of a "clump" instead of the typical little goat pellets. You can still see the "pellet poop" in the stool clump, but it's as if they have been compressed together. I did check and there are no signs of any type of parasite or worm in the stool. Is this normal, and should this be telling me something?

I know everyone will ask, so this is what their daily diet has been. Every morning they get one third cup of Nobel Goat pellet fomula, and in the last three days we have started adding a VERY SMALL amount of black oiled sunflower seeds to their ration. During the day they have grass hay and just normal pasture grass, although they don't seem to be eating a lot of hay. In the evening after we get home from work, we cut them some fresh browse which is usually off of one our many sweet gum trees......ALL our goats love it...lol

One thing I will add, is that the "clumpy" stool is by no means wet or runny. It appears dry and solid, its just the clump vs loose pellets has my attention.

Thank you,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## ThreeHavens

When we see clumpy poo, we give them an extra round of herbal dewormer. Clears it up.


----------



## ksalvagno

Could be dietary. I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## nancy d

Are they clumped together kind of like miniature Christmas trees? If so that's pretty normal.
The BOSS shouldnt be an issue unless they're getting more than a small handful.


----------



## NuMosaFarms

Yes.... just like a little christmas tree. With the clump being no longer than about a inch or so.


----------



## romanad

I have a little doeling who seems to get this when I give her too much grain. She also had tape worms, and we treated for that too, but I still notice it sometimes and I think it is a dietary issue. She just doesn't seem to do well on the grain. My others eat much more of it than she does and they seem fine. Hope you find that answer!


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, diet change or increase can do it


----------



## athinafaerie

Our kids did this when we switched their grain feed to quickly, or when the have eaten too rich of pasture. Goes away with in a couple days. At least that was the case for us.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is an old thread from 2012.


----------



## K Gemmill

Thank you all for the advice. I am new to having goats. Two 10 week old Nigerian dwarfs. Twice a day I take them out to eat bushes etc. then to get them back into fences area I have to shake bag with sunflower seeds mixed with cracked corn (about half a cup) I give them as they guickly respond to this. They do get clustered poo so thinking need to stop treat or less treat.BUT how do I get them back in fence?? They pretty much have eaten everything in fenced area. And will they cry when I live always? Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

Corn isn't the bests for goats. Try skipping that and use nobel goat instead, in it's place. It is goat candy, they do love it but it isn't really good for them.
BOSS if fed too much as mentioned, can cause some issues. 
Always decreasing feed(grain) a bit, browsing time out if it is a lush pasture and feeding some hay before allowing them out helps, just a little bit. 
It sounds like they are being really spoiled, LOL, so they do not want their hay, which can be crucial for their health. 

Clumpy poo can be a sign of dietary issues. 
Or worse case worms starting, so keeping a eye on that or limiting some feed sources like grain or lush pasture.

Check their inner lower eyelid coloring, if too light, it may be worms. 

Are they fat or thin?


----------



## K Gemmill

toth boer goats said:


> Corn isn't the bests for goats. Try skipping that and use nobel goat instead, in it's place. It is goat candy, they do love it but it isn't really good for them.
> BOSS if fed too much as mentioned, can cause some issues.
> Always decreasing feed(grain) a bit, browsing time out if it is a lush pasture and feeding some hay before allowing them out helps, just a little bit.
> It sounds like they are being really spoiled, LOL, so they do not want their hay, which can be crucial for their health.
> 
> Clumpy poo can be a sign of dietary issues.
> Or worse case worms starting, so keeping a eye on that or limiting some feed sources like grain or lush pasture.
> 
> Check their inner lower eyelid coloring, if too light, it may be worms.
> 
> Are they fat or thin?


Thank you, I will switch out corn for Nobel ( noble must be feed)


----------



## K Gemmill

K Gemmill said:


> Thank you, I will switch out corn for Nobel ( noble must be feed)


They have eaten leaves etc in fenced area and so now taking them out to graze on leaves etc on our acres . For another 40 minutes twice daily. They have second cut hay which is what I was told to give. And it's always available also clean water.


----------



## K Gemmill

When they eat on acres they get fat then I put them in fenced area. Late afternoon or early evening they come out and thin again.


----------



## LizWiz

Only two of my goats get these 'Christmas tree poos' (laugh), now and again, this is because these two are the top eats and eat A LOT, this increases the amount of liquid in the poo making them moist and clump. However everyone should be careful sometimes this can be due to an underlying prob. But I think mine is more of a moisture thing. - feeding them bushes will help rule out if its a moisture prob or if its something else. 
Also bushes and trees are a goats natural diet, goats love it !


----------



## ksalvagno

K Gemmill said:


> When they eat on acres they get fat then I put them in fenced area. Late afternoon or early evening they come out and thin again.


That is a good rumen working. It is not getting fat.


----------



## K Gemmill

LizWiz said:


> Only two of my goats get these 'Christmas tree poos' (laugh), now and again, this is because these two are the top eats and eat A LOT, this increases the amount of liquid in the poo making them moist and clump. However everyone should be careful sometimes this can be due to an underlying prob. But I think mine is more of a moisture thing. - feeding them bushes will help rule out if its a moisture prob or if its something else.
> Also bushes and trees are a goats natural diet, goats love it !


Thank you great information for me . I am new to goats . They eat freely two-three times a day in our woods . So hoping this clumping is that. I took crack corn out of a little treat to get back in their fenced area also someone said corn is not that great for goats systems. Hope sunflower seed is ok ? KG


----------



## K Gemmill

ksalvagno said:


> That is a good rumen working. It is not getting fat.


Thank you. That is good to know


----------



## toth boer goats

Nobel goat grower is a grain but a better choice than corn to lure them in. 

Sunflower seeds should not be fed all the time, only to help with dander and dull hair to help put on weight. It should be fed a very small amount "per" goat. just a little bit in hand into their grain.

It is dietary for sure. It is the time out on those acres that may be making their poo clumpy. So limited it, then slowly increase time out, will help with that issue.


----------



## K Gemmill

toth boer goats said:


> Nobel goat grower is a grain but a better choice than corn to lure them in.
> 
> Sunflower seeds should not be fed all the time, only to help with dander and dull hair to help put on weight. It should be fed a very small amount "per" goat. just a little bit in hand into their grain.
> 
> It is dietary for sure. It is the time out on those acres that may be making their poo clumpy. So limited it, then slowly increase time out, will help with that issue.


Thank you will do. Picked up Noble and will use to lure back in fenced area. And really limit sunflower seeds also. Because I live in the NW and we usually get more than our share of rain i am putting down gravel on walkway they use to exit and enter their area. Otherwise it will become mud and muddles. Please let me know if you think it's not good idea. KG


----------



## LizWiz

K Gemmill, Hi ! It does sounds like its a moist prob, but I would check for 'rice' looking things in their poo, these are tape worms (I think). Yes I do use cracked corn as well, just a bit to get them to come in the afternoons from the fields. I also find corn work well to give a goat a bit of fat, but I try not let them get to big as goats are made to be more on the 'slim' side rather than 'chunky'. I can't really say much about sun flower seeds as I have never fed my goats them, my goats get bananas for treats. 
Your free eating in the woods sounds perfect for goats, I bet your goats love it. This also reduces the chances of worms.

-Lizzie


----------



## toth boer goats

Gravel walk way is a really good idea. 
Sounds like you love your goats to me and doing what is best for them. 

The ground being wet a lot, can bring out worm issues as well as other things.


----------



## Viki

K Gemmill said:


> Thank you, I will switch out corn for Nobel ( noble must be feed)


I have the same problem with my 6 month old doeling and was gonna ask the same question until you had mentioned you gave your black sunflower seeds. I too just started giving my 3 goats sunflower seeds amd now ive noticed my doelings poop is exactly like your so im gonna say thats what it is lol. I did stop giving it to her after i noticed it because it was the only new thing that ive done and vet just checked for worms so i know it wasnt that. Also my goats are free range so they dont eat much hay either because they are out eating all day. When i eant them in i just shake a little bucket of grain and they follow me right in. I put it in the little trough that i have for them and walk away. They eat and i lock the gate lol. Hope this helps


----------



## Viki

K Gemmill said:


> Thank you will do. Picked up Noble and will use to lure back in fenced area. And really limit sunflower seeds also. Because I live in the NW and we usually get more than our share of rain i am putting down gravel on walkway they use to exit and enter their area. Otherwise it will become mud and muddles. Please let me know if you think it's not good idea. KG


I had the same issue with poo clumping with only my 6 month old doe. I believe it was the sun flower seeds that caused this cause as soon as i stopped giving her them after a couple days poo is normal again


----------

